# Pinarello Dogma and Prince



## Prince (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Folks

I just got my Dogma this week. I had been waiting for some time since I placed my order to compare the Dogma to my current Prince. Reading alot of post makes it hard to understand the true difference unless you have ridden both and I can say that the Dogma is super-stiff compared to the Prince. I would call myself an average rider that loves beautiful road bikes and I would certainly use the Prince for longer rides as you feel more road noise through the Dogma in comparison. I you like speed the Dogma has the difference to the Prince. It's like power on tap. It goes faster but hey thats my 5 cents. The Spec on my Dogma is Campagnolo Record 11. I didn't want top end Super Record as I couldn't justify it outside the added Bling and my wife was checking the credit card balance each week (She isn't talking to me currently due to the increase in insurance with the new bike). The bar is Pinarello Most and seat is a Sella Italia SLR carbonio. Total weight comes to 7:25 Kg with everything. The frame size is 57.5 hence the extra weight. 

Happy riding


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Brilliant, like pieces of art. I've movd on my Prince of Spain and have a Dogma coming, however in Australia they are a 12 plus week wait if the colour you pick is not in stock so I have a while to go.


----------



## Prince (Sep 22, 2008)

Degrandi the distributor in Australia for Pinarello said that the Dogma is in such great demand that their running out faster than they can get them. The wait is well worth it. What type of spec are you going for with your Dogma?


----------



## John Martin (Aug 15, 2009)

Sharing my Dogma and Prince too


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

How do you like the shape of the 11 vs. 10 shifters?


----------



## Prince (Sep 22, 2008)

The 11 speed shifters feel better. I noticed that the different positions I used on my 11 vs 10 gave a better feel and the pivot point for the break levers were better on the drops.


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

John Martin, may I ask after your frame sizes and your seat heights?

Thanks a lot!


----------

